# Kali Mist II -- grow dy 23 and 30



## Zarnon (Apr 17, 2006)

Kali Mist was my favorite herb I've grown/smoked .) 100% Sativa, very 'up' high. The flower on this under hydro and CO2 will still run you over 2 mo tho.... more if soil. 

It is supposedly a 'low yielder' but I found it to give you tons of herb if you just have the patience to wait for her to ripen.

My first grow with KM was my first grow and I made a few mistakes. 

This time things are chugging along pretty good. The only prob was a few seeds were defective, with weird stunted cotyledons.  I think some moisture got in the seeds (storing in the refrig was not a good idea!  )

The back three were topped 4 or 5 days ago and are at 11-12 inches.

Running at 400 ppm Canna, Cannazyme, Superthrive n' lots of good energy. I'll run this until the plants start flowering under 12/12. 

Temp 77 night, 80.9 day in beautiful Nirvanialand, gentle westerly breezes throughout


Also beginning spraying weekly to avoid pests; Dr. Bronner and Neem 1.5 tsp each/qt.

Ultimately I'll grow a max of three out of these.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2006)

Whats up Zarnon. You my friend have got a green thumb for sure. How many grows do you have going. Nice fat little bushies. Your babies look great.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice stuff!!  Very nice looking plants indeed    Did some sativas a while back (just a couple off to the side) and yes...very good and a decent yeild....when your patient  

Grow on


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 19, 2006)

TBG: I can only do one grow at a time. Really it is enuf since I just either smoke or give it away. I've probably mixed things up by posting pics of past grows in with current ones... sorry!

Ldy... Yep... ya gotta be careful wit dem sativers because the stretch can really fool ya. KM was my first grow and I started flower at 1.5 feet. I almost ran out of space. The biggest have all been topped so it slowed their vertical momentum somewhat. 

I'm happy with how they're coming along. I try to hold my camera with the same landmarks when comparing growth, here's a pic two days later *(The front right and rear were swapped for better spacing).*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2006)

Gorgeous plants. Nice and green.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 22, 2006)

God, looks like we're stuck with this dum title I chose. haha....

Well, we're beyond dy 23/30 now  

I started flower two days ago, so this pic is dy 2 flower,  dy 26/33 all.

I'm running an E.C. of 600 now, still canna veg, cannazyme, superthrive. 

I'll just be running canna flora a/b from when the flowers start coming in then add 'the goods' around week five (pic 2).

I like these additives b/c they look like they'll complement the current nute prog. I have used BM and it is great. 

The other two are very low in NPK. I've found it best not to mess with the ratios of the canna (I have gotten relative nute imbalance because of it). 

The plants are doing the incredible sativa grow and are putting on a lot of mass and height. If you look at those 'landmarks' in the photo above, I had to back out a little more to get them all in. 

I have now topped twice and the tallest are at 1 ft 6in with largest fan 7.5 inches from center of leaf. Gonna have to thin the herd soon, males or no.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 22, 2006)

lookin really good zarnon! nice and healthy...not one flaw


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 26, 2006)

Just a funkifired quick update

3 days later here we are. No flowers yet but don't expect 'em. But I bet that top right one is going to be female, just by the clusters of preflower leaves...

I got me a 50-50 chance of looking smart (or dum haha).

So the older 3 are at 2 feet. That means the last three days they have been putting on 2 inches daily!   They are shluurping those nutes from the res.. haha... They are currently drinking about 1/2 gal dy each. 

This is where hydro starts really kicking in hee hee....

Kali M stretches _*a lot*_. I think I timed the start of flower right, but as I recall I had some nervous moments last time...haha... 

LOL. I had to back up to get the plant-ation in view for a photo....


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 27, 2006)

And 2 days after that (sorry did not know it was that soon LOL). 

Curr. largest at 30 inches,  Topped twice.
Here's how I see 'em, even tho there's no definite sign of sex.

Top left - male
Back right - male
Top right - female
Back far left - female
back middle - no clue

This is all based on the clusters of preflowers and that can be deceiving but I'm kinda bored.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 29, 2006)

OK, so, my older three have 'declared', and I am batting 100% so far LOL.

The two ones I thought were female were female (front right and back far left).

The one I had 'no clue' on turned male (I shoulda looked closer at this one, it had a lot of penii popping out all over).


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 29, 2006)

Very nice plants i plan to grow a kali strain as well as a Hindu Krush i cant wait for them all lol so many strains. Cant wait to see the harvest even tho is long away.


----------



## Zarnon (May 1, 2006)

Wassup late night twisters...!!??

LLCB: Yep, you're right... it will be a nice slow ride to harvest. The main ingredient is patience lol..

I wanted to post on these 'punji' stix I use.

I made these by just drilling a hole for a large dowel all purchased at Home DePot. I use adjustable weights from this dumbell set I bought. 

These are very adjustable and very forgiving if you accidently bump them (they 'give' and don't tear your plants).

These also buy me some time and increase the horizontal plane. I think as long as you do not overdo it, this stuff is really beneficial at filling in empty spaces and evening out the grow area.

I want to post some pics with the halogen off. I'll do 'er tomorrow so you can see how the lil planters have adjusted.

So, I guessed 3/4 correctly before flowering, which means I got a C!!!!! Yesssssssssss!!!! (pumps fist) I passed!

3 females are great for this room size. As Mr. Burns would say; "Excelllllllllent!"


----------



## Insane (May 1, 2006)

Beautiful plants Zarnon, you've got one helluva grow setup!


----------



## Mutt (May 1, 2006)

gorgeous plants. I like your training method. Looking great.


----------



## Zarnon (May 1, 2006)

Here they are the next morning.

Thanks for the comments. The right back one is stunted (because I had this string tied around it I just remembered a few days ago DOH!) and needs to do some catch up. 

So I trained the plants around it and spread the branches so they will all have a lot of light exposure.

I tried to take a pic just using a small fluro and a portrait halogen,  but got some really uneven light.  Oh well...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

*Your jungle is looking great and i can't wait to see those big fat buds they are gonna have. Great job man. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Zarnon (May 3, 2006)

Thank ye one and all (two of you, haha).

Hey, I'm buildin' me a pppopa--, a ppppropa--,
a propagation chamber!!

I have it mostly done. I haven't hung the fan cuz the drill ran out of juice but very Fritz Lange so far, no? 

The tub is 35 gal I think. The fluoros are diff size. Together they are 3800 lumen. Enuf for what I want to do in here (I hope).

It's nice and deep and the smaller 'clone chamber' is a foot tall and a few feet long. 

While I have more to do, like Towlie:

"First I better get a little high!"


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

Wow it is looking good Zarnon, good luck with your up coming clones, your chamber looks great


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 4, 2006)

love your chamber ....lookin good Zarnon


----------



## Zarnon (May 4, 2006)

Thanks! I am really venturing into unknown territory but here goes!

So I finished the chamber. Here are my pics. 

I used Parking Lot Joe's recommendations for clone as the guy I lean on for advice is out of town. The one thing I wasn't sure was exactly _where_ on the stem to cut so I did about 6 cuttings at different places. Some of the leaves I left are probably too big? 

All I have space for are about 2 so if I got some wrong so be it. 

I am running this on 12/12 at present. If so, I am worried about light leak. I may move this to my darkest room. I built a 'louvre' over the exhaust and will do so for the fan but still...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

*Whats up Zarnon. Why are you only running your lights for 12/12 on your clones? Most clones i have seen are under 24/7 light. Just curious. *


----------



## Zarnon (May 5, 2006)

Yep,  I am a total novice at cloning!  I have grown one successful clone and I don't remember what cycle I had her on.

So,  I will switch to 24/7.  My 'teacher' is supposed to be back in town and I'll check in but until then maybe you can help me out with a few q's.

(1) How long should I keep the top off to let the clones breathe?

(2) I was thinking of getting one of those really small fans,  the type people can clip on to a hat and put in there...  does it matter they are getting no air circulation when that top is on?

(3) My total lumens are about 4000,  is that enough for clones?   I could easily get over 5000 by just changing out one bulb.

Thanks!  I have some grow books I'm going to dig into but I like getting advice from people I've seen grow.  This was sort of spur of the moment as I'd given up on doing clones.  This time they seem a LOT healthier and none are drying out.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

You only need to remove the lid and give them some air exchange a couple times a day....this allows for all the high oxygen content air to escape and bring in new air to be processed by the plant

NO FAN...nothing of heavy movement until your babies are fully rooted

You have plenty of light....the hubby and i use two 4 ft floros...one plant and aquarium and one cool white...40 watts each 

hope this helps you out


----------



## Zarnon (May 5, 2006)

Yes, thank you for helping me get my head on straight (stoned, yet straight!).

I also finally had a chance to touch base with my 'guru'. He's an excellent grower, cloner and breeder and here's what he advised me to do (remember his or my way is not the only way).

Advised me to have about 1/4 inch of water at the base. Until they are rooting the plants will wick up water (his 'cut flower' method). I have O2 provided by just a tinch of H202 in the water.

Don't time to cover off so much as get air exchange (ala LL advice). The main thing is not to let them wilt. Recovery takes a lot of power that could be expended elsewhere. He wasn't stressed at all I was running that high a humidity. This is counter to a lot of what I've read here, but I'm going with his deal just cuz he has led me down the right path so many times.

Run them 24 then once they root go to 18/6. Again, I know some have written how the 'genetics' have adapted to a 24 and running to 18 will mess them up. Personally I feel that plants are very adaptive to what you give them and show it quickly. I also believe in what some have said regarding the need for darkness. 

This is really the first time my clones have survived more than 2 days (now I'm seeing things were waaaaaaaay too dry). 

Z out.


----------



## Zarnon (May 6, 2006)

15 days into flower;

Clones still alive! 

Two of the fem are staying more or less bushy, while the third, well, is going nuts. Curr. at 4 feet (not counting the bucket) even when trained horizontally. I went through this before with KM. I was totally scared I was going to run out of room.. please stop!!

Room is running around 78f with humidity at 40's. Had to turn on the A/C in that room b/c the exhaust was running a lot with some increased outside temps.

About 60+ top sites are budding. I thought I caught a whiff of that sweet light vanilla 'new flower' smell... but must've been my imagination....


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2006)

> (remember his or my way is not the only way).


 ..very true, so NOT dissing your friends advice..but


> Advised me to have about 1/4 inch of water at the base. Until they are rooting the plants will wick up water (his 'cut flower' method). I have O2 provided by just a tinch of H202 in the water.


.."IMHO", this could delay rooting, possibly even drown your cuts. It's been my experience, that cuts that have allowed _some_ drying of the medium to take place, "seemed" to root quicker. I've never ran a 'controlled experiment', to verify that. It is just an observation that seemed to hold true. A cutting will root in a glass of water, but it usually takes weeks, in comparison to 10-14 days average, in 'my' soil based medium. 
  "Spot on" with the dome time. I watch/look for the first indications of wilting/drooping to _lightly_ mist and re-dome.


----------



## rasta (May 7, 2006)

thanks for the photos they were great


----------



## Zarnon (May 7, 2006)

Rasta, thanks but I was soooo tired of that ugly ass yellow I reshot the photos (above)

Hick: Yeah, I hear ya. Some of what he tells me is at odds with 'common wisdom'. I think it's important to have some healthy skepticism. I am also a little leery for those same reasons but this guy gets great results, he's been right over and over again, and I trust him so I'm gonna play this out. 

He has the 'right stuff' and brought me fruits from his other students (which are incredible) as well. He delivers advice in a non-bullshitty practical way that really inspires confidence.

His help has allowed me to grow and do some of my thing with the exterior pump and some stuff with improved taste and odor of hydro weed. 

Anyways, I am in new territory myself Hick and just playing this out. I'm just following along, taking a calm approach and seeing what happens. 

BTW, the plants do not stay this wet. I lightly mist once a day and this was taken right after.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

Zarnon....awesome update on the pics

Hick....i tend to agree with the theory on the drying to promote roots....when the clones are first rooting they will seek out the water....if they are too wet this inhibites growth....we awant them to expand and search for water


----------



## Zarnon (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! I always appreciate discussion about growing even if there are different ways.

I am still not sure how this will play out. The stem tip is higher than that 1/4 in. of h2o, so what we're trying is not so much soaking as wicking. Once the roots arrive we will change tactics, fer sure. 

I really am a newb in some areas and that's cool. I like testing hypotheses, it's how knowledge grows. 

Grow chamber runs 78-82f and about (get ready to freak) 95% humidity. I've tried to run at less but seems like they wilt when I do. I blow in that chamber 2 times a day to increase Co2.


----------



## Zarnon (May 9, 2006)

Aight.

So... I started the flower on April 22 . So by my calc I am at flower day 17. 

Anyhoo......

Current Status:

(1) Clones still alive!!

(2) Here are some pics of my current flower. This is basically two plants, the third ('Stunty') is healthy but it is bonsai compared to these two 'sistahs'!

I tried so hard to get a good overhead shot, but with the large canopy, the large floodlight I had in there, two tripods... sheesh, it was hard to maneuver!

Running Canna bloom at 500 E.C., Cannazyme full str and good ol' Superthrive. Last res change started B'Cuzz @ half str.


----------



## Witness (May 9, 2006)

lovely


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 10, 2006)

*Looking great Zarnon. You have got THE GREEN THUMB for sure. Can't wait to see those youngsters grow up to be fat frosty ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Zarnon (May 12, 2006)

...... and starting to thrive!


Now.... let's get this one thing out of the way.

I am sure at this point you are looking at the pic going, "Dude... is that a........ _snail_??", and I would be like, "NFW dude, you must be as baked as I am, that is a decorative rock".

Then after further investigation you would discover that yes indeed a snail had made it's way into my sealed clone chamber!!  

That sucka had to have been in the perlite/vermiculite potting soil..and like Lazarus emerged from.. the DAID!  

Speaking of which there is a change in the air!! I noticed it this morning when I went to mist the wee ones. Tonight it is even stronger. They are getting new energy dudes! I am going to check for roots tomorrow (day 10).

BTW, I did let the humidity drop over the days. It is about 50% right now. I have also had the hood off a few times although I do not like the drastic swings in humidity (the pencil thing works really nice!).


----------



## Zarnon (May 13, 2006)

I just went to finally pull to check for roots (and transplant).  

GAH! No large rapid rooters!  I gotta wait till the hydro store opens!

So I still dunno what is going on 'under there'.... BUT,  I can see a small feeder root poking out of the smallest clone so I know they's doin' aight.

I will show pics of roots once I get those damn RR.


----------



## Insane (May 13, 2006)

Great lookin plants Zarnon, can't wait to seem them grow up!


----------



## Zarnon (May 13, 2006)

CLONES Day 11 - Moment O' Truth!

Well, today was the day to check for root growth and transplant if ready. I was worried, as I'd committed to this somewhat unorthodox way of doing things...

But they were ready  (...and yes, next time I'll check 'em earlier, right when I see 'em 'perk up')! 

Nice thing is I went from being scared to clone to much more confident. 

I am adding another 600 hps to the growspace tomorrow night. I will vent it in-line with the other. That is the only way I can grow two or three of these clones the rest I'm givin' away (*tosses one to TBG)...

The first was one of the largest two, the second one of the medium.


----------



## Zarnon (May 13, 2006)

.....second of the two 'mediums', and one of the smallest, then all back in the chamber in their new digs. 

Interesting how the larger they were the more roots they put out!


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2006)

....hell ya!..nice roots!...see, I old ya' that 1/4 inch o water would work..


----------



## Zarnon (May 13, 2006)

Hee hee Hick, you are such a good sport! I really like ya bro....

I gotta give the most props to my 'guru' dude... I have been suprised enuf with this guy that I am not so suprised anymore... Seriously, he should write a book.


----------



## Zarnon (May 14, 2006)

The Finishing Buckets

This is a key fine point to this hydro grow.

You will probably experience exhuberant root grow and at some point have to protect the intake and pump ports.

The roots just get too big and block the entrances...

So..... I make the 'finishing buckets'.  These are just the same buckets but with these filters that stop the blockade.

I swapped the first large female out tonight.  Huge diff in circulation!

BTW,  tonight was the first time I've seen the main plants roots in over 4 weeks.  The plant 'ate' the air stone (pic 2) but no worries,  I have another in the finishing bucket hee hee....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 14, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!   awesome work!!!  so happy it all worked out well for you


----------



## Zarnon (May 17, 2006)

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig doin's last night....

I want to grow those clones now have space enuf for three. (I gave the other three away to some dudes who do soil so we'll have a nice comparison). But no light coverage to speak of so last night I added another. 

I borrowed a 400 w/ballast. I did not check it before installing so natch it does not work.  

Anyways, will be trying a new bulb and if that doesn't work a new ballast. We will have light, gol-dingit.

I used plastic bags to catch all drilling dust and also moved the 1000w forward about 3-4 inches.

I also use these 'yo-yos' which are great for making adjustments without using chain (see pic below).

The three clones will be in submersible units b/c take up less space and easier to move around. 

Also will be using some pollen from a friend on some selected branches for some seed! Another Fun First (tm).

*DY 25 Flower *For those keeping count, these budshots were taken 6 days from the last... These were taken with a single fluoro and flash so the whites get a lot more emphasis (lazy today haha). Still... things seem to be clicking right along and it is resin-ating really early.


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2006)

Wow Zarnon, That is a superb operation you got going on there.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

Wow Zarnon, please accept my apology for not paying closer to this thread. Your plants are spectacular and your input is hilarious. This was a great read with my coffee this morning.  I had no idea you had such a wry sense of humor.   Rock on Grow Boy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*Whats up Zarnon. Your ladies are looking great. If ya don't mind me asking where did you get the yo - yos to hang your lights. They are the shit. I hate messing with this chain all the time. It gets to be a pain in the ass after a while. Anyway great looking grow and setup. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

damn fine job Zarnon....awesome pics


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

Those buds look awesome Zarnon, can't wait to see em in a couple weeks! Very nice setup as well


----------



## Zarnon (May 17, 2006)

GDG: Glad to have you semi-aboard! Since 'wry' rhymes with 'high' I'll take the compliment! 

I cannot understand how you missed my grow despite my compelling title. I mean, who doesn't want to view a post about Day 23 and 30 of Veg?

TBG: I have the benefit of living in a major hippie-dippie city with three hydro stores, one of which is an on-line vendor. So I just drop in. B/C it's kinda close ta home, please PM me for more info if you can't find 'em.

.......aaaaaaaaaaaaand to the rest. I feel like I have such a select group here. The major 'Brain Trust' of this forum. Y'all have a lot of nice things going on in your own right.   There are some really great soil growers here....

Considering the space, this is really turning out to be "The Little Closet That Could" (see pic). So mellow, no indication of the MAD INFERNO going on within.....


----------



## Zarnon (May 17, 2006)

SERENITY NOW!

Well after that nice 'peace n' love' post... I go in there and my less than one year old A/C appears to be crapping out. Since it's brand new and literally ran only 2 months last year I cannot understand why it is taking a dump.

It is chugging on high after artic blasting my plants last year.  What a POS!!!

http://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/MA9000AH.html?mv_pc=fr

I have an Elicent vent fan as a back up...I am not going to put any dinero in fixing this thing.  I am going to get a higher quality unit and PRONTO.

I am going to swear; Gol-Dingit!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

ok, ok Zarnon...I'm sorry! But hey! Better late than never  the story of my life! I love the obscure closet shot, btw. If they only knew.....


----------



## Zarnon (May 18, 2006)

Well, I found out that the A/C had been 'sucking' the mylar off the wall and blocking it's vent so everything seems to be working ok (crosses fingers).   We'll see once that second light is in there. 

The buds do not seem to notice my trauma and drama and continue as healthy as ever lol...


----------



## Zarnon (May 18, 2006)

Got the second light going.... it was not so bad.   I am hoping to get these pumps tomorrow so I can build my clone buckets and put into the room. 

The clones are doing ok,  but I want to get them in a place where there is better air circulation.


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

Looks great Zarnon, beautiful jungle of buds ya got there 


Your AC unit was suckin the mylar off the wall huh? You're just giving Hick more ammunition against mylar! hahahaha jk


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

I love the whole idea of cloning, its just borderline....well kinda creepy, in the "Dolly the Sheep" way. Now arn't you glad I found your thread Zarnon?


----------



## Zarnon (May 21, 2006)

GDG!!! You are so right... I do not know how it happened, but well, you are a friend so I feel I can tell you.

Last night, I was asleep and then I felt this .... 'tickling' sensation... I almost sneezed and then woke up... I swear to God that one of those clones was up there just f'ckn with me as I slept!!

Horrid, but somehow I've soldiered through it... the problem is I am not exactly sure which clone it was and thus am forced to go ahead and still grow them all.

It is a terrible cross I bear, but you seem like a kindred soul, one who has borne those burdens herself... so as tough as life is I guess we'll just have to make do with what we have...

Speaking of crosses to bear...

CHECK OUT THESE DEVELOPING NUGZ!   

OhmyGod... I am really worried. The root mass has already filled those 5 gallon buckets and I know I still have 5 weeks _at least_ until we are done. Do you know last time I had to actually put screws in the top because the rootz were pushing the top off? 

Just FYI, the 'expert' part of a Sativa grow like this lies in just keeping yer freaking plants alive long enuf to get the sweet end of flowering.

These plants are turning out GREAT and putting out squads of resin already. God I love this strain..... 

I mean these pics are 4 days after those others... that's why there's a baseball bat by that bud in my avatar hee hee...

I have a MH also in there (the loaner). It is def not ideal but I am a beggar not a chooser so that is cool for now. It did make this really cool 3rd shot, since most tend to be hopelessly overexposed...


----------



## Insane (May 22, 2006)

Hey Zarnon those are some great lookin plants. Very nice 'developing' nugs as you say


----------



## purple_chronic (May 22, 2006)

WOW what a jungle!!!!lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*Ladies are looking great Zarnon. Nothing beats a jungle full of ladies.  *


----------



## Zarnon (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Hey, does anyone have an adhesive that will work well and be safe for plants? 

It's for the filters on the inside of the buckets (see pic a few posts above). I need something better than aquarium sealant to lock those in. One has already fallen off or got knocked off when I put the plant back in the bucket.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 22, 2006)

damn those ladies are getting fat!!!  awesome job


----------



## Zarnon (May 23, 2006)

Ok ok...... I can't let this grow just be about da purty pichers...

My mission.... Marijuana edumacation!

Ok, here's a hydro dilemma. How do ya flush efficiently? When I did my first grow the flush was a pain in the ass. Mainly b/c I had to lift out those buckets and drain. That involved moving the whole plant to another bucket while I screwed with it.

No more!!

I call it Zarnon's Pabst Blue Ribbon* Flush

Step 1 - Buy the Pabst, 2 cans will probably do
Step 2 - Crack Pabst. Now you're ready to begin.
Step 3 - Hook up your hose to sink and end of your 'feeder line' (pic 1 and 2)
Step 4- Make sure all stopcocks closed that drain the res, make sure all are open that need to drain the buckets. 
Step 5 - This is a waterbed hose and you can either drain or fill. You turn it to drain and Voila! You are on your way! Yessss.... let the bad poison out.... (pic 3)
Step 6 - Turn hose to 'fill' and replace with nice clean water. Our water is very very clean and I do not do jack to it (pic 4). 
Step 7- Turn back on pumps. Crack second Pabst. Wait about an hour for flush to finish.
Step 8 - Refill res with appropriate nutes. Now I'm using Canna Flores a/b at EC 500, Superthrive, Cannazyme (essential for large root mass), B'Cuzz, Bannamana, and Floralicious (those last three add about another 100ppm, I am using them at 1/3-1/2 str). - (Pic 5)
Step 9 - Now you drain the buckets the same way you did in step 5.
Step 10 - Turn appropriate stopcocks 'on' that need to be and you are back on-line. 
Step 11 - I also hit the underside of the leaves with a mixture of Dr. Bronner's Peppermint and Neem.... An ounce of prevention is worth an ounce of non-mited bud. Now, if I could only remember the recipe.. (pic 6)
Step 12 - Hang up your hose! Mama always said to keep a clean house. I'm listenin!! (pic 7)

Total Time spent working;  about 15 minutes altho I let the flush run for a full hour. 

I hope you enjoyed it! *buuuuuuuuuurp!*

(*for non-drinkers please substitute 'tasty nug' for Pabst)


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

God Zarnon, orginized, detailed people are such a trip!   I'm lucky to get 5 minutes in the morning and 15 to 20 minutes in the afternoon if the gods are feeling generous. It's great to watch someone whos's interest in growing MJ is obvious.   Grow Boy Grow!


----------



## Zarnon (May 24, 2006)

You know GDG, truthfully I am a lazy f*ck but very into efficiency. While I chronicle my 'work evenings' usually I go in there, sit, contemplate and that's it! The 'system' works very well on its own.

I have noticed (not just here but other former boards like OG) that grow journals were not a whole lot more than pretty pictures and bragging rights. It was like Ma Kettle and her private Chili recipe...

My 'mission' is not just to show how I grew great budz but show others how to do same. Granted I am restricted by what I know (hydro) but I think in this arena I am pretty solid. 

I have called guru dude and tomorrow we paint (a few) of the buds with 1-3 types of pollen. My first experience with breeding!

BTW, I live in a town with people that make some of the equipment you buy.   They recommended Marine Adhesive Sealant (fast cure 5200) available at Home DePot.   NOTE:  I have never used it but am going to.  I have no experience with this.  I have already sealed in those filters and will do the 24 hour cure.  After that I will let you know if I killed my plants or not!


----------



## Insane (May 24, 2006)

Thats quite an honorable mission Zarnon


----------



## Zarnon (May 25, 2006)

The chaos!! The chaos!!

Well, I knew it would be a tight squeeze but JEESUS.

I am hoping the room doesn't explode. I mean, this is just a poor shoe closet. "Dammit Jim, I caint giveye more pawer! Wave used all our Dilithium Crystals already!!"

Now it is like an Ikea Showroom or an origami puzzle. I have to literally take out the res then I have a trained pathway so I can get to the back area.

I felt like I did the Limbo about 20 times to get to that back area, except I was lugging 5 gallon jugs, clones, nute mix over and over again. It was like some Bechtian nightmare. Good fun.

Can you see it? The 3rd pic is without the 1000w, showing the 400 pulled down to illuminate the 2 clones in the back. I couldn't fit the third but I am not giving this one away. SO it went on a stand in the front. 

I built three more waterfarms tonight. These are submersible b/c no way am I getting an external off the floor.

My teach came over for some pollination (you should see this dude with his sable brush.. he's the Pot Painter!!).

I am not bragging but he was blown away by how I'm doing...Kept going on about how huge the pistils were for 4 weeks. Shock and awe bay-bay!!! Hee hee.... I don't want to jinx it, but so far it is def my best effort...

So... we pollinated Kali Mist with this 50-50 strain. I guess one half of this is a strain from this grower that is ID'd only by his initials and then a strain called Rosetta Stone.. does anyone know this? He is telling me we will have a shitload of phenotypes but he his really excited. We only painted a few lower buds because my seed needs are few. The pollen is only two weeks old, I'll keep ya posted!

I am in my PJ's but I was a sweating pig-dog for 4.5 hours.


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

Great lookin jungle of buds there Zarnon, awesome for only 4 weeks, can't wait to see those ladies in a few more


----------



## Zarnon (May 25, 2006)

Actually that's wrong dude,  b/c it was a month on the 22nd Soooooooo actually is 4.5 weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*Whats up Zarnon. For 4 1/2 weeks of flower your ladies are looking great. Your gonna get some nice fat buds from her by the looks of things. Great job man. *


----------



## Zarnon (May 29, 2006)

I am soooooooooo depressed...

I really feel I am being entirely too greedy and am paying the price. 

First mistake. The plant on the front left.. she got danked b/c the damn rootmass had 'eaten' up that filter... The rootmass is like a White shark, just eating up crap and absorbing it. She blocked the outlet and I let it crap around for 3-4 days before swapping out (a horrible disaster) and got some root rot. 

The transfer was a disaster. The buds are now top heavy and VERY STICKY. Even tho I disengaged them from their training sticks they stuck to the other plants and just moving them up and down resulted in breakage of 3 main stems, one right next to a developing cola!!

Now, are they gone? F*ck no! I have propped all of them up b/c if I can get 2 good weeks the plant will repair itself. But one stem that is going to be touch and grow is the stem we pollinated!  Plus I will lose some time while the plant repairs itself.

I'm sooooooooooooo sorry plant!!  I really am just heartbroken to inflict pain on my babies.

But still I have 5 weeks to go.. I think I am a victim of my own success... 

I have never smelt plant blood until tonight. I am very down and feel like a complete grow loser. I shoulda stuck with one or two plants and now have 6 growing in there.. geezuz...


----------



## Ad1 (May 29, 2006)

Hey dont worry mate, you've still got 5 healthy plants right?

Although your troubles may not be over as I think you may have got pythium    

I got that shit once because one of my air hoses got trapped, the nute temps rose up to 85 degree and there was not oxygen getting to it.

You changed all the nutes right?

Also add hydroguard and/or h202 and make sure theres lots of air getting to the pots, you dont want that shit to spread

Good luck


----------



## Zarnon (May 29, 2006)

Here's some pics of the complete chaos going on. I'm hoping the new filters and mesh hold for the next 2-3 weeks. I'm very optimistic with this new adhesive.

Also a friend of mine makes hydro equip for a living and recommended I try marine grade caulk. I have used it now in two buckets and seen no untoward effect. It def is stronger.

This pic looks like the plants are engulfing the 400w. They are all in front of it, and none touching the hood. 

The clones are about 8 inches tall now! Ohhh Lord...


----------



## Zarnon (May 29, 2006)

Oh, I didn't lose even a branch, let alone a plant. I used those sticks as 'crutches' and as long as the plant is not moved, she will recover. 

I would say the pythium is a reasonable idea but there was an airstone running even though the pump was blocked.

You'd expect color changes with pythium esp now and I'm not getting it (think yellow spots in your lawn). My bet is now that the water is flowing correctly the cannazyme will chew up that dead root mass and the plant will recover very well.

Here's what happened; the air exposed areas browned because the waterflow had almost completely stopped! I had to wait for stores to open, caulking to cure and for the light to turn on. That rootmass had ripped off both filters, engulfed 'em and then blocked the intake with its mass.

H202. I might pop a little bit in for bacteria inhibition, but the main source of O2 for me are these large reeftank airpumps (see pic). They power these large airstones that run 24/7. I usually end up with very white very proliferative roots.

Your point about temp is good. My very first grow with an unvented hood and no a/c really caused the temps to skyrocket in that closet. The roots at the end def suffered and looked 'slimy'. So it's definitely important. 

Now with the vented hoods and the A/C the room temp never gets above 80f. I also have a large Fedder dehumidifier so we stay at 47%. 

Also where life is concerned I always make everything 10 times worse than it is.


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

Hey Zarnon, thats an awesome lookin jungle you got there, good to hear that your clones are doing well too!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2006)

*Whats up Zarnon. Glad to here everything is going ok with the grow. The ladies are looking fatter and fatter with every picture you take. Can't wait to see the finished product.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 29, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> The root mass has already filled those 5 gallon buckets and I know I still have 5 weeks _at least_ until we are done. Do you know last time I had to actually put screws in the top because the rootz were pushing the top off?


Damn Zarnon, that is one mass of roots man! I use only Ebb and Flow and have never experienced roots that grew like that. Mine look the same, but have way less mass.

I've heard that the DWC has that root problem. I would be tempted to see what one would do in a 55 gallon barrel. Can you imagine? A 75 foot plant! Hahahahaaha.

Those buds are looking damn close to finishing. Watch your trikes close. In Hydro, the "8 weeks" time doesn't really apply. My last grow of Big Bud finished in only 6 weeks and that was a week longer than I could have harvested. I wanted the floor slappin med high so I let them get a lot browner than I could have.

You may find you can harvest as much as two weeks earlier than you think.

Good luck man! Those are looking really sweet.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 29, 2006)

Wow Zarnon, its getting close now! Yeehaw baby!


----------



## Zarnon (May 30, 2006)

Gang, I hear whatcha saying but the celebration is very premature!

Dudes!! I know you take off time for hydro (and even more for Co2) but I am barely above 5 weeks of flower. 

I have grown KM in this enviro and 10 weeks of flower for an almost pure sativa strain is definitely quick. Without the hydro I would be waiting 11-12. 

But if she looks finished, in a way... thanks!    Final 2/3 of final bud mass are yet to go hee hee...... Watch this space... 

Here's an early morning pic of the front clone.  She's up on a stool and oriented towards the light.


----------



## MISTiva (May 30, 2006)

I am also using the Kali Mist, I am doing it organically in 5 gallon buckets, the ladies are huge(max streching)..... I got 7 excellent female phenotypes out of 15, 1- I am sure is almost 90% sativa, My set up is pretty basic  2-600w Hortilux, 8"Hurricaine , 6" air cooled hoods, Fans and an A/C. I have to say if we compare pics they look to be the exact same, I have only been flowering for 8 days so I have a long way 2 go. I also have a Hash Plant Pheno I have worked with b4, she is great....... I will try and figure out this pic situation, and post some of my ladies, peace.


----------



## Zarnon (May 30, 2006)

Wow, Mist... I would love to grow organic and get this type of yield. I cannot tell by pics unless you put something in as reference (like a standard pencil or something). 

They once did a side by side 'soil vs. hydro' photo comparison on OG and it was very telling (2 plants, same environment). The plants were basically the same the first 20-30 days or so then the hydro really started kickin' ass. 

But, I'm always ready to be amazed so please post pics! 

Another potential problem: I noticed today that I had left the small fluro light screwed in the socket two days ago. Normally I would have taken it out, but I was so upset and stressed I forgot. Now I hope I did not hit that switch in the last 48 hours.... I think not but .....too late now to stress about it. ..

See GDG? Not all that organized.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 30, 2006)

Zarnon...Im jeleous...You are my hero.


----------



## MISTiva (May 30, 2006)

well, once I figured out how to upload pics, my ladies were already asleep, I do have pics of the clones and that hash plant I mentioned. I will get the pics up on Wed. of the mothers only 9 days into flowering. peace


----------



## Zarnon (May 30, 2006)

So the finished nugz are the hash plant? Very cool. 

You have nice resin and pistil production. I have tried very loose to very dense bud from soil. The more pistils (as in your pics) the more aromatic oils very suuuuuhweet.

It looks reminiscent to the first Kali Mist buds I had. They crackled with energy. Despite the drama of that grow (I harvested at 9 weeks, I felt 1 too early), I had some very similar looking nugz as well. 

The yield was the high point. I ended up growing only ONE plant but she kicked ASS...

Reminiscent pics to follow... I had some room to take some very 'artsy fartsy' shots...

..sob sob...I'll miss ye Big Mama... 


[One note, the last pic which is my avatar is b/c I always heard my whole life of dudes who could grow buds "As big as Baseball bats". I had never made that elite circle or everyone was pretty much FOS (probably the latter) but wanted to prove I had made it to that mythical level... hee hee..]


----------



## Zarnon (May 30, 2006)

HOW could I have forgotten this one??

[For the easily confused or overly stoned; this is a pic of *Big Mama* (tm) a Kali Mist from a previous grow - read above for enlightenment]


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 31, 2006)

damn right I'll have a seat... I envy you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ad1 (May 31, 2006)

Hey zarnon, those pics looks great , are they all from your last grow?


----------



## purple_chronic (May 31, 2006)

Woah thats alot of BUD!!!! what a masterpiece!!!!!

tht mason jars...


----------



## Zarnon (May 31, 2006)

That one was 3 grows ago.


----------



## MISTiva (May 31, 2006)

ok, I got some pics . the first 3 are the Kali, and the last 2 are a SOG of Shiva Skunk under 1000watts, it yeilded 2 lbs. , i wanted to ask you how long into flowering will this kali mist strech, they are tall as you can see, I topped and am trying some tie-down methods to control height, and I was wondering what was going on with the fan leaves( pic of main cola) they look burnt to a crisp, I take it that you are leaching, my fan leaves have never burned up like that, do you have high temp or did they stretch to close to the hps , mine sure are getting close, thats a nice yeild you got , is it all Kali , what was your final dry weight? I will keep you posted on my op, peace


----------



## MISTiva (May 31, 2006)

here is the fastest growing lady , she is just inches from the light, but the hoods keep it pretty cool so I am not to worried bout it, peace..


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

awesome shots


----------



## Zarnon (May 31, 2006)

Good looking harvest.  You had 2 600w on that sog?

I had only one plant, and yeah all those jars were from her. I estimate it somewhere around 18-20 z's (the big jar was a five gallon to hold the biggest nugz). I never weighed it b/4 I gave a good chunk to my friend.   (I got a clone that grew to be a monster but got hit by mold  I still got half of it). 

What is the current size of your plants? They will almost triple in size from the stretch. Once they stop you're sorta cool but you will grow massive buds if you can just keep the plant alive. 

I didn't see a pic of your main cola with the bad leaves?

BTW, by leaching, do mean flushing?


----------



## MISTiva (May 31, 2006)

The Shiva Skunk has come and gone, I originally ordered the seeds from canada, and it some how just keeps coming back to me. that SOG was 1-400watt & 1-600watt and was 24 clones packed 1 per sq. ft. . In reference to the Fan Leaves , I was talking about your pic of the main cola, the leaves should be fresh and or slighly yellow for leaching or flushing the nutrients , the stigimas still look fresh and white , do you have more pics of her close up , or any for that matter?, attached is just some things I have done , I hope you like...peace


----------



## Zarnon (May 31, 2006)

Nope, that was due to very high temps (excess of 95) due to a single exhaust and an unvented 1000w. The water temp got too high and think it caused root rot.

The upper leaves really got it and it. I pulled a week earlier than I would've liked. It kinda reminded me of grapes and how sometimes you can see totally ripe but not rotten grapes in the middle of dying leaves. 

Since I've gotten the room temps down I haven't had that happen again, thank God.

I would love to learn how to make keef (sp?) as well. 

What medium do you use to grow your plants? What's the staking system all about? Sorry I do not know SOG very well.

Last qs What is the name for those trainers you are using with your current grow? How big a space do you have?


----------



## Ad1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes mistiva please tell us how you make that wonderful looking hash


----------



## MISTiva (Jun 1, 2006)

very simple, bubble bags... some people use bud, I use all the trimmings and extra leaves that you would normally throw away. using a five gallon bucket place the bags($125) in numeric order fill up with ice water and finally plant material, disturb the material with a cake mixer for 15 min, then let it sit for 20 min. after that 20 it will have all setteled to the bottem of the fine micron bags. Pull the bags 1 by 1 , letting all the water drain to the middle, then all you need is a spoon to scoop it off with, the reason I have it on cardboard is to absorb the moisture, you dont want moist bubblehash, very goofproof operation.
         I am currently using Fox Farms Ocean Mix & Light Warrior Mix, The LW really loosens things up for good drainage, its all ph balanced and works wonders, dont be discouraged with the price $20+ a bag, you will make out good in the long run. I feed them Botanicare Pure Blend for Soil, Superthrive, and another formula that mainly consist of sea kelp. I do use a Reverse Osmosis water filter that brings the ph down to a perfect 6.0-6.3
 The staking method is used in most SOG set-ups, the idea is to hold that one particular plant within its sq. ft. of space, its just 3 foot bamboo sticks, when I remove the sticks the plants fall right over because of their weight. The cages I have are regular tomato cages, I have never used them so I thought I would give them a shot with the pure Sativa, I found them rumaging through a friends backyard. My space is 8x8, however I dont have enough light for that , so I isolated a side about 4x6 with 1200watts, I just upgraded from the 4inch hoods to 6inch, Im telling you ...you can put your hand directly under the 600 watt and it is not hot, great exhaust fan 8inch in line 650 cfm(cubic feet) I hope this Kali is all its cracked up 2 B, get me some more pics, I saved them all to my comp. so I have a guide to go by, thanks for that fo sho,  peace ...


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 1, 2006)

Well dude, you def have it going on. I may have access to the number of clones you used, I may try it next time. 

What would be really helpful for you to 'line out' your grow, like give the feed schedule for dolts like me, you know, 1-2 weeks of clone I gave 'em this.... weeks x-x I gave them this at this strength, etc. 

What kind of pots, tray etc do you use? How big? 

That is a *lot* of air moving through those lights. Just the movement alone will cool 'em off!  

I'm using a 306 CFM for those two lights although it is an in-line which is supposed to be more efficient (and quieter) than cage fans but something to consider. Right now they grow fine up to 1/2 foot away, but I haven't tried closer. 

I went back to my A/C and found that the exhaust hose was not venting properly and there were hot air leaks around it. Now we gots cool air again!

I'm probably going to invest in those bubble bags or see if someone has a set I can borrow. What do you use to scoop that stuff out?  I am not quite understanding your last step.

The last harvest (Power Plant) really ruled. I had almost 3 strings filled across the length of the grow room filled (the third is hard to see, it's behind the one on the right), and 4 trays of loose lower bud. Wish I'd done the BBags on the schwag from this! I got 16 jars, two of which were those big 1/2 gallon ones. 

I gave 2 away, and have almost smoked through 4 myself. With a harvest end of Feb that is not too bad! I'm hoping (for once) to have an abundance of two varietals in-hand before I break the room down for the summer. 

This fall I plan to grow from the seeds we bred this time!


----------



## MISTiva (Jun 2, 2006)

great pics, I want you to check out this site , it is full of tips and goes inside grow ops and shows you how to acheive 2 lbs.+ per 1000 watt light, the people at advanced nutrients maintain , you may have seen it before http://www.urbangrower.com/   , 

        I use five gallon buckets , I really dont maintain a strict nutrient routine, rather I go by the plants appearance. I never feed them untill they flower, The fox farm allows you to give them pure water up to 30 days, after the 30 , I move from a two to a five gallon with fresh medium halfway up, this allows them to take a second feeding of pure organic nutrients. Now after I trigger the plants  , I will gradually increase the bloom nutes up to the recommended levels, and keep a close eye to see how they respond to it, then as everyone should do I Leach the nutes for 10-14 days depending on its density.

 They are moving slow........... my hash plant will be done in a respectable 50 days, so I will have her to medicate with for the long run. I have never grown a pure sativa that took so long. The Island sweet skunk was mostly sativa finished in 8 weeks, and that my friend is some of the most powerfull stank I have ever grown, or smoked for that matter. The smell while growing is very risky , its that kind of bud you leave at home ... let me know what you think of the Urban Grower pretty bad ass, they say thier nuts are the best, I get the same results using next to nothing...peace


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll definitely check it out. How many clones/5 gall do you do? My main thing is good solid chunka herb. I think I could def do better with clones as far as uniformity of bed. 

What I'd like to do is get me some cloners one time. Problem is I have to get them from someone else that or sacrifice the mother plant (that seems kinda counterproductive). I have no second space that could be stealthed like this closet. 

I have done one clone and she grew really well, even tho I had to clip the lower half b/c of mold (*4th pic, this is not current grow. *KillBud is the nick a friend who tried my herb gave me, I kinda like it -sorry to confuse ed.)

Now back to the story in progress...

Welllllll.......things are back chugging along! The tanks have been doing well, no glitches (crosses fingers).

The b/w *(pic 1)* is the main cola of 'stunty' (remember that wee one before?). That is going to grow into a _stout_ cola!

The buds from the larger plants are back on-line, so they were only stunned by the bad move.

*Pic 2 and 3* are those small buds we pollinated. We are only trying for a small amount of seed. But here's what they look like early.  Once that pollen hits those pistils, they curl up,  turn red as the base swells.  

[bonus shot! While looking for my clone pics I came across this one, *very last shot, also previous grow.* Hey TBG, looks like I've used a background before, def not as colorful as yours! hee hee]


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok I checked out that site and here's my thoughts;

I think it has some really cool videos and I like the music.

As far as step by step, what they basically do is sell their own products with very complicated nuting schedules.

I have seen Scorpion and Tarantula before and read some good reviews but that 20 part nute schedule is NUTS. 

Your schedule is much easier and economical.

Now... lets have a dialogue about leaching/flushing.

I do some flushing but it is different. I am actually not a big proponent of the 'flush a week with water theory'. It just doesn't seem to be nature's way. It just seems whack to starve the plant right at the peak of harvest. 

My belief is the plant stops taking up nutes as she dies, I watch her and take the cue to give less when she's ready. 

I just wait it out and the sure 'nuff the leaves turn yellow and drop off (or I gently take 'em off) one by one. 

I run my nutes about 1/2 to 1/3 of what I would give normally. I generally nute low already so we are talking about 250 EC. 

There is just some stuff on the 'net that seems ridiculous about flushing. I mean how many times have I heard "My flushed herb burns to a nice white ash!". Dude, any dried carbon based plant will burn to a white ash if you burn it completely. I can burn a presto log to a white ash but I'm not smokin' it!  

If you stress the plant it will still try to preserve the flowers and give those nutes to them, so you are not really flushing the finished product are you? And if you did it long enuf so you were, could flushing also take away beneficial parts, even affect finished taste for the worse?

I am going to try a prolonged flush on one of my females and see how much diff that makes. One will just get water (and maybe clearex) for the last week while the other will get my 'lo flo' nute schedule. 

Maybe I'll become a believer, heh heh....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

damn fine plants.....and in reguards to your flushing....do you ever leech your plants to remove all trace nutrients from the soil before you start to flush? 

the leeching we have found has been a factor in aiding some strains to turn purple 

whatever your doing.....you're doing it well ....looks amazing


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 2, 2006)

I wonder if it is the stress that causes some varietals to turn purple, given that cold induces color change as well (like Blueberry).

I am not opposed to flushing per se, but I'm not sure a great case has ever been made for pure water flush.

LDL, no I do not leach either. I haven't been sold on that either. I mean I am not personally invested in either method, this is just what makes sense to me.

Also any pure water flush should work much faster in hydro just b/c you can change the entire environment so much quicker.


----------



## MISTiva (Jun 6, 2006)

how are they looking now?


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 7, 2006)

6-7-06

My love, my love, my love, my love
You love my lady nugz,
My nug, my nug, my nug,
My nugz they got u,

She's got me spending.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me and spending time on me.
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me, up on me, on me

What you gon' do with all that dank?
All that dank come from that tank?
I'm a get, get, get, get, you fried,
Get you Dead stoned off that green.
What u gon' do with all that yield?
All them ounces from that field?
I'm a make, make, make, make you scream
Make u scream, make you scream.

Cos of my nug, my nug, my nug, my nug.
My nug, my nug, my nug, my lovely lady nugz. (Check it out)


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 7, 2006)

very nice garden,looks like you will be eating from that soon!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

*Whats up Zarnon. The ladies are looking great man. Nothing like a full jungle in flower. Damn those buds are getting big and fat. Great job man. *


----------



## Insane (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Zarnon, thats one awesome lookin jungle man. Those buds are really packin it on now


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 7, 2006)

Damn Zarnon! Its looking awfully "frosty" in there.....does it smell as good as it looks?


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 8, 2006)

GDG... as Tony the Tiger would say.....

It smells guuuuuuuuhrrrrreat!!

It def is the most aromatic grow I've done. It is very floral smelling already. Dense, packed, sweet, rich....

I just sit in there and smell the sweet smell of rapidly growing nugz... absolutely no smell of rot or mildew. I have an air cleaner in there so it is just high oxygen, low particulate......... There are Spas that could sell this air!

The 'achilles heel' of this system, the filters, seem to have been fixed. No flow probs whatsoever, over 2 weeks running for one. I owe that hydro builder a free lunch! 

*Techie stuff:*

I added the PK 13/14 (Canna). I still adhere generally to the low nute schedule but this is the one exception. 

The breakdown is as follows (posted in EC b/c your water str. may vary).

Canna Flores A/B - 600 EC
Additives (B'Cuz, Floralicious, Bananamana) -100 EC, 1/3 str. for each (equals full str. of one)
PK-13/14 (Canna) 1/2 str which brings my mix up another 300. One week only.
Last time I add Superthrive (still 1 drop/gal)
Cannazyme (you need this for full root mass small space!) full str.

Keep a close eye on yer plant. This is the 'last push' before she starts to die. Check out the older leaves. You will have signs of Nitrogen def, but this time it is expected.

Dial back the nutes after the last big P/K push. I go around 500 total next week then to 250. Match the nutes to the plant.

The Nut Cut: This is the period where the buds are putting on their most weight. A complete supportive environment is essential, nutes are only one part of the equation. Stay tuned for rapid bud growth.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> 6-7-06
> 
> My love, my love, my love, my love
> You love my lady nugz,
> ...


 Stoned Eyed Peas
hahahahahahahahahahaha, now if that hot chick was singin those lyrics. whew, I'd never quite re-running that video.
and looking great as always Zarnon.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I drive these fucker*s crazy

I do it all the day ze
They treat me really nicely
And buy my all these ice ez


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh. My. God. 

This herb is so freaking tite!

I had a little feeder bud I knocked off about 5 days ago. It made a smallish joint....

fuuuuuuuck! It is even stronger than I remember it. I have trouble smoking it, I almost can't breathe when I exhale. In a bong this will be lethal. 

That's cool b/c I am totally freaking *wrecked* on this great Sativa after a half a joint. I cannot imagine how this stuff will be in about two weeks. OMG ******* YAY!!

I just love the Kali Mist high, that strain is pure Sativa baby (ok 90%) ! 

http://www.seriousseeds.com/england/start.htm

Soooo cerebral but POWERFUL. I call it pure diesel fuel man. You have to try this shit done right... it is like nothing I've smoked.. maybe in the 'Dam (Anyone remember the Bulldog?)

There is one drawback to this herb. You can smoke too much of it and if you are stressed or paranoid it makes it way worse. This is the only herb I've smoked that amplifies stress like this. 

But it's a great energetic weed, if anything it makes me high AND amps me up. People who have not experienced this herb will start talking their freaking asses off. 

On OG it was polled the #1 herb you'd grow for your own stash ....

The taste not too bad, def harsher than I'd want but this is uncured. When it's cured it tastes like hash. Nummmy! 

Welcome back Kali.. you've been mist!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

ok Zarnon...I'm officially jealous. What else can I say?


----------



## MISTiva (Jun 9, 2006)

That is a good way of putting it, I cant wait to harvest now that you say how excellent these really are, I am moving up to only the start of the 3rd week, they have nice little clusters of stigmas, I had to top a few that were getting out of hand, it really looks like lots of single spikes, the hash plant grows the same I noticed, just not as tall. I am also excited because a friend of mine gave me 2 clones that turned out to be a  Island Sweet Skunk, very potent. has that sweaty haze feel to it, you know the kind that your face turns red and sweat beads drip down,  I will post pics on Sat., peace...    ps. here is an example of what I mean by spikes..


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 10, 2006)

GDG -  you have the funniest Avatars.  I always think it's another person joining the thread!  yaay

Mist - For a second you had me confused.  For a sec I thought that pics was those Kali from a week ago.  I have never tried hash plant.   I'm tellin' ya dude,  you might think of starting your own thread and lay it out start to finish how you do it.


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow!! Simply astonishing. Seems as tho you're doing a kick ass job. Thanks for the help with the nutrient question


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 13, 2006)

Whazzup???

Ok, it's officially week... er.... (counts fingers)....

wait a sec...."30 days hath September... April... June.. "  OK got it..

Day 52 flower
Week 7 day 3? 

Ok, not too shabby then.  About 9 tops are being propped up or held up by string.  For reference,  the fans are 9".   

Everything is really green,  virtually no yella die off.  The trichs are all clear so I am thinking ....... Room Ta Grow!!  I am psyched but need more string LOL...

Sorry no well lit aesthetic shots... just a chronic-al.  

(noticed tonight I was downgraded to a 3 star grow... I'm sorry dude!  I'll tell the sisters to try harder.. LOL!   -- Whip comes out followed by cries of plant agony)


----------



## MISTiva (Jun 13, 2006)

schweet!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

*Whats up Zarnon. Damn man those ladies are looking sweet. I bet they are getting nice and frosty. Great job man. *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats a bodacious bud you got there.


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 14, 2006)

One adjustment.  B/c the trichs have not really changed and the plant leaves have not really died off,  I prolly gave the PK about a week early.   Ahh well.  I will be keeping the nutes about 500 through the next week,  n' the next until she starts slowing down!


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok,  sorreeee for lack o' updates....

But I had a LOT of sheeit going on.

The grow ended up fine.  I harvested and am going through that process...

I have not had a chance to try anything but little incidental knock offs... but I am psyched....

I got lazy and hung most of the larger vanity colas... the rest went on trays... 

I think the yield is going to be down for this;  the main diff is the addition of the stuff like B'Cuzz (not a factor) and couldn't run the C02 b/c the A/C had to be on (what I think is the main reason).    I wanted those buds to fill out more... oh well... I think it will be very tasty anyways....

We'll also be collecting seeds for this fall.  The cross will be Kali Mist x KRS x Rosetta Stone for anyone interested.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*Whats up Zarnon. Looks like you had yourself a nice harvest. Now it's time to enjoy the fruits of your labor.   Great job on the grow man. Be sure to give us a smoke report when dried and cured. *


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks awsome Zarnon. I can't wait for a smoke report.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 28, 2006)

Zarnon, that is some good looking weed man! Cure it up and have a blast!


----------



## Zarnon (Jul 28, 2006)

OK dudes!!!

Hello,  I did not drop off the face of the earth,  but I did have a major computer crash.  In fact I haven't fixed it yet b.c I do not want some snooper on my HD, ya know?

But it was one of those days when the shit froze up,  then about the third time I tried to restart the computer farted out a burning smell and that was it.  

Soooooooooooooo....  I have a replacement but it's hard to edit/type on a laptop.   Once I had something meaningful to post (and time) I thought I'd update ye a bit. 

Well,  the current KM from my main plants .... awesome!!  I call it 'meth weed' because it is a pure Sativa and that stuff gets you going!   It is the only weed I've ever gotten paranoid on so there is a downside,  but it is really powerful stuff,  I don't care what your tolerance is.

So total was 12 mason jars and three half gallon jars full of Bud.  Those half gallons are really nice to hold the larger colas (I'll post a pic of those next post).

But anyways, the photos today are on the clones.  I had three clones.   One really weirded out and flowered waaay early (harvested about 5 days ago).   It was about a foot tall, extreemly crusted and it grew maybe a z of herb.  Really weird (pic one and two).

Now, my buddy had given me feedback on my grow.  One thing he noticed in checking the plant is he thought that there was ok N but not enuf P/K.   It really got confirmed when my main plant kinda 'petered out' at the end (it was still great but I really felt like the yield coulda been better).

So we adjusted the mix for the clones.  The extra p/k really lengthened the grow and has added great yield.  Here we are about a week before harvest.  Nice eh?

The two clones remaining are supported all around by the punji stix,  I wish I coulda gotten the light to the back b/c that one is growing even more massive nugs.  

Anyways,  overall really really pleased.  I have only cured out the main plant about 3 weeks but it is getting a great hashy scent just like the KM I did last time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 28, 2006)

*I thought we lost ya dude.   Glad to here ya had a great harvest. Buds look really tasty.   What do ya have in store for us next time around? Anyway great job on the grow. *


----------



## Zarnon (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah dude,  I've had a lot going on in this business (non dope related) I'm trying to run.   Also that computer crash really f'ked me up.  

Anyways,  not sure how I'll document my next grow but won't be until Nov. at least (maybe Dec).    I'm pretty sure I am going to try that seed we did and see what types of pheno's turn up.

I have also wanted to try a true purple strain (not one that is temp dep) and that may be next year. 

BTW,  although I think the main plant coulda done better, it wasn't _that_ bad.   Here's a pic of those large half gl jars with some of the buds (coffee cup for reference hee hee).  The quality is really good.  That KM is one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Insane (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Zarnon, those are some beautiful buds you got there man, great growin!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 1, 2006)

Zarnon, those pics should be on the front cover a a mag man.

"PotNews"
Today, in an unknown location, a man/women named Zarnon had coffee with his buds.

CBDN (Cyberspace Bud Network)
"Zarnon" proves genetics can screw you up! News, at 11:00

Haahhahahah, that was fun!

You should feel this good.

I hope you do.


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah dudes,  thanks for the compliments.   I really felt good about this and felt with my buddy I learned a lot about tweaking an already good grow.   Geez....think about it... I started this grow in _March_ dudes!  

We harvest the clones very soon then I'm gonna pack it in for awhile.   I'm not greedy and I grow for stash only.   With trades n' shit I can get some nice varietals!   

TBG -- Yeah,   I was checking out those pics on the main page of your toasty buds.  Coming from you quite the compliment.    I think I'll be chilling for awhile,  but come late fall/early winter I'll be able to break out my Co2 and really have some fun!

Stoney -- I really liked that shot of the coffee.  I added a filter to it, then tweaked that and think it made kind of a 'graphic' out of the photo.  Really cool!   I love bud and bud pictures, esp. ones with creativity or a sense of humor.

I'm lookin' at that larger clone and I think I'm gonna eke out 'Bud Big As Baseball Bat II'  

Insaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane! - Sorry I've missed you.   Lots of external crap unrelated to growing.  But man, wish I could share a bud or three with you.  I haven't seen what you're doing since the Bn'B thread.


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 6, 2006)

The End....


Welp... this is the last of this grow.   We cut down the two clones and this is the result.  The room has been broken down and is back looking like a lowly closet again.

Aside from the pretty pichurs I like to think I learned and taught something with this grow.   For teaching,  the highlights were;

Cloning Technique:  That water column ('cut-flower') technique was the shit.  100% effective and huge root growth. All within 10 days!  Next time I might even take the clones during veg.  LOL...

Easy Flushing/watering Techniques:   I never understood lugging buckets and slopping water around.  This is a way that works so well for those with bad backs and carpeted areas.

Adding in that second light for the clones.. that was wild and although crowded ended up working well.   Just goes to show with venting and an A/C you can have a lot going on. 

Fert tweaking:  So often I think people are in the dark.. myself included.  This grow needed a little tweak in the p/k and for me it was a real nice subtle point.

Seed crossing:  This is pretty uncomplicated but fun to try  for the first time.

Ok amigos... we're done now until probably Winter,  maybe even Spring.  I hope ya like the fun! 

Yer undercover brother.

Zarnon


----------



## rockydog (Aug 6, 2006)

Bravo Bravo, Excellent journal. Nice lookin harvest you have there. Thanks for the journal and I cant wait to see the next grow. See ya in winter or spring.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 6, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Cloning Technique: That water column technique was the shit. 100% effective and huge root growth. All within 10 days!


 
I missed the thread with the description of this technique Zarnon. Could you link me to it?

You've had an awesome grow man. It really feels like a journey doesn't it? You did one hell of a good job and should be proud of yourself.

Good luck man. I hope your cure goes well also.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2006)

*Congrats on the grow and harvest Zarnon. Can't wait for the next one man.  *


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 8, 2006)

Clone Tech:  pg 1-3

Flushing:  pg 4

Second light added to grow(w/yoyos) :  pg 3


nice and tite,  like a few fresh nugz


----------



## stayhigh (Jan 26, 2007)

can i get some advice on what kind of wick to use with a wick hdro set-up


----------



## stayhigh (Jan 26, 2007)

also I need a safe place t get the best and not too pricey seeds


----------

